# PMP - PMI® Certification (Professional Project Management)



## احمد خليل2006 (14 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الى اخوانى الاعزاء بملتقى المهندسين العرب اقدم لكم اغلى هديه ​
PROFESSIONAL PROJECT MANAGEMENT MONSTERPACK

This pack includes:
*Learnkey PMP CD
*Hot Topics flashcards for passing the PMP & CAMP exams - 6th edition (MP3 - CD format)
*PM FASTRACK V6 - Including Crack
*PROJECT MANAGEMENT SOFTWARE (Microsoft Project 2010, PRIMAVERA PROJECT, SPIDER PROJECT (Ed. Demo) )

!!!! PMBOKrGuide 4th Edition !!!.pdf
BABOK 2.0.pdf
CBT Nuggets PMP Certification Series.iso
ITTOs.pdf
OReilly.97.Things.Every.Project.Manager.Should.Know.pdf
OReilly.Head.First.PMP.pdf
PMP Project Management Professional Study Guide.chm
PMP- Project Management Professional Exam Guide-August-2009.pdf
Project Management Maturity Model.pdf
Rita v6 PMP Exam Prep.pdf
Strategy - Strategic Planning For Project Management [John Wiley & Sons] (Harold Kerzner).pdf
The Project Management A to Z~A Compendium of Project Management Techniques & How to Use Them [2003].pdf
The Standard for Portfolio Management.pdf
The Standard for Program Management.pdf​
الملف تورنت ومأخوذ من الموقع الاتى 
http://www.demonoid.me/details.php?torrent_id=2642658&0011418044848/
وسيتم الرفع بروابط مباشرة فى القريب العاجل طبقا لنسبه الاستفتاء على الموضوع ( هديه رمضان لاتوفوتوها )​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 أغسطس 2011)

ITTOs.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/document/8RcBi0w3/ITTOs.html


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 أغسطس 2011)

OReilly.97.Things.Every.Project.Manager.Should.Kno w.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/document/m6UprdKP/OReilly97ThingsEveryProjectMan.html


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 أغسطس 2011)

OReilly.Head.First.PMP.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/document/hvgXgv8g/OReillyHeadFirstPMP.html


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 أغسطس 2011)

PMP Project Management Professional Study Guide.chm 

http://www.4shared.com/file/X4ZiWvsr/PMP_Project_Management_Profess.html


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 أغسطس 2011)

PMP- Project Management Professional Exam Guide-August-2009.pdf 


http://www.4shared.com/document/gNl7J3oU/PMP-_Project_Management_Profes.html


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 أغسطس 2011)

Project Management Maturity Model.pdf 

http://www.4shared.com/document/Tv0JfgPw/Project_Management_Maturity_Mo.html


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 أغسطس 2011)

Rita v6 PMP Exam Prep.pdf 

http://www.4shared.com/document/uW6M53PZ/Rita_v6_PMP_Exam_Prep.html


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 أغسطس 2011)

trategy - Strategic Planning For Project Management [John Wiley & Sons] (Harold Kerzner).pdf 

http://www.4shared.com/document/BizrNDep/Strategy_-_Strategic_Planning_.html


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 أغسطس 2011)

The Project Management A to Z~A Compendium of Project Management Techniques & How to Use Them [2003].pdf 

http://www.4shared.com/document/hlR7lcpy/The_Project_Management_A_to_ZA.html


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 أغسطس 2011)

The Standard for Program Management.pdf 


http://www.4shared.com/document/KxMhabsf/The_Standard_for_Program_Manag.html


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 أغسطس 2011)

BABOK 2.0

http://www.4shared.com/document/D2JqSsdG/BABOK_20.html

!!!! PMBOK®Guide 4 Edition !!!

http://www.4shared.com/document/znTK9qye/_PMBOKGuide__4_Edition_.html


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 أغسطس 2011)

Learnkey PMP CD

http://www.4shared.com/file/wYBhr7qP/Learnkey_PMP_CD.html


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 أغسطس 2011)

The Standard for Portfolio Management.pdf 

http://www.4shared.com/document/XYqkNTXo/The_Standard_for_Portfolio_Man.html


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 أغسطس 2011)

PM FASTRACK V6 - Including Crack.rar 

http://www.4shared.com/file/WiAHklNN/PM_FASTRACK_V6_-_Including_Cra.html


----------



## shobokshi (16 أغسطس 2011)

فعلا فى وقتها بالنسبالى - الف شكر


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (19 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks for your big efforts


----------



## zeinabsalem (22 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود جبار .............جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وعفا عنك وجعلك من المعتوقين من النار يارب العالمين


----------



## مهندس عضوي (12 يناير 2012)

أخي الكريم 

تسنحق اكثر من كلمة شكرا وهي جزاك الله خيرا 
والخير الذي عند الله لايعلمة الله 
قد يكون خيرا لك بنشر علم يرفع اخوانكم المسلمين 
فكم من مهندس يستفيد من هذا الخير لايعلمه الا الله سبحانه 
انفق مماتعلم وتراه عندالله جبال من الحسنات يوم القيامة
ينفق الله عليك من الخير دون علمك به وهكذا لأنه لله 
وهذا الظن بك كانهر الجاري يتدفق وينشر العلم 
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## م الفا (14 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohttt (18 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا للمجهود الكبير


----------

